# Opinions on Sigma 85/1.4?



## JumboShrimp (Dec 4, 2014)

Seriously considering this lens but would like to hear from the Forum Members about their experiences. Much appreciated.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 5, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Seriously considering this lens but would like to hear from the Forum Members about their experiences. Much appreciated.


Have no personal experience with this lens, but I would like to remark the following point:

Since Sigma has released the new *A*rt line with the 35 and 50 it was said/rumored that an 85/1.4 Art would be next. And it was rumored that Sigma would/could release new lenses in January.

Either way this could mean three things for you and your decission:
1. Another option with the new - but more expensive - 85 Art. 
Seeing the other Art lenses I assume it will have outstanding IQ.
2. Maybe a price drop for the old 85 when the new one is released
3. Maybe the old 85 to be discontinued, so you'll have to buy sooner

Have fun whilst comparing and deciding.


----------



## georgecpappas (Dec 5, 2014)

I have had it for over a year and highly recommend it. I previously owned a 100m F/2 which is a great lens but I sold after getting acclimated to Sigma's 85. Great image quality, color, contrast, etc. Good solid hand-holdability. Wish it had I/S but that is ok for what it does.

Why? The focal length and wide aperture are great for portraits and stopped down the lens is very sharp for landscapes, etc. AF speed is very good compared to the Canon 100mm. I considered the Canon 85mm 1.2 but it is VERY large and much more $$. 

If it were me, I would wait to see if the rumored Sigma ART shows up..it is likely to be close in price to the current model with better optical performance. I few months' wait should do it.


----------



## JoFT (Dec 5, 2014)

georgecpappas said:


> I have had it for over a year and highly recommend it. I previously owned a 100m F/2 which is a great lens but I sold after getting acclimated to Sigma's 85. Great image quality, color, contrast, etc. Good solid hand-holdability. Wish it had I/S but that is ok for what it does.
> 
> Why? The focal length and wide aperture are great for portraits and stopped down the lens is very sharp for landscapes, etc. AF speed is very good compared to the Canon 100mm. I considered the Canon 85mm 1.2 but it is VERY large and much more $$.
> 
> If it were me, I would wait to see if the rumored Sigma ART shows up..it is likely to be close in price to the current model with better optical performance. I few months' wait should do it.



I have the 85mm 1.4 as well. It is a great lens, without any doubt. And it makes great images: http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2014/4/domestication-of-a-bokeh-monster

But I had the Zeiss Otus on my Camera and it seems to be fare better... 

http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2014/9/photokina-2014---lens-tryouts

Therefore: If you have some time: it is definetely good to wait for the rumored 85mm 1.4 ART..


----------



## stan_tall_man (Dec 5, 2014)

I have this lens too and echo what everyone else said. I weighed all the options and this made the most sense. I haven't had a single problem with mine and the focus is really good. Plus it's decently sharp wide open. I used my 70-200 2.8 is for most portraits before I got this lens, but now I use this almost exclusively. It's built very well and looks cool too  I use it at 1.4 often for portraits and love the look. I'm usually pretty picky about sharpness and color and this lens gets the job done nicely.


----------



## PavelR (Dec 5, 2014)

I've owned C 85/1.8 - terrible purple fringing and AF not as consistent as I'm used to in current lenses. I have C 85/1.2 II and S 85/1.4 now, because S 85 sometimes locks 1DsIII up. Image quality and AF speed is much better with S 85.


----------



## infared (Dec 5, 2014)

Never Used that lens...but I had the original sigma 50mm and sold it and bought the new Art 50mm. 
All I can say is WOW!
Have the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 Art ...All I can say is WOW!
For the price the current sigma 85mm is I would wait for the Art or pick up the Canon 85mm f/1.8 in the meantime. My buddy just bought one..for the price...what a great lens. It has some CA ..but hey its sharp and cheap and the CA is easily removed in LR.
I have the Canon 85mm f/1.2 II. GReat lens with caveats....like CA (remove in LR) and reall slow focus. LOVE that lens.
Lots of choices and price ranges....
Could be a wait for the new Sigma Art 85mm..I think that it is rumored that the 24mm Art is coming next..but who knows.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2015)

JoFT said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > georgecpappas said:
> ...


Is there an actual reason, other than shameless self promotion, that you are going round posting all these direct links to your blog?

You are making no further comment in the threads, you are inking to badly written misleading posts that you could just as easily leave here directly.


----------



## NWPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

Never used the sigma, but what will be your main subjects or type of shooting you aiming for?

There are a few alternatives to the Sigma if you can live with manual focus (with AF confirm thru adapter in some cases)

The Nikon AF85mm f1.4D is a good alternative, with some compromises....
Then you have the Canon TS-e-90mm, Rokinon 85mm ...and ofcourse the Otus 85mm

For truelly unique looks: 
Helios 40-2
http://forum.mflenses.com/complete-list-of-helios-lenses-getting-closer-t26100.html
Meyer-Optik Gorlitz Trioplan 100mm f2.8 (15 blades)
https://camerajunky.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/meyer-optik-gorlitz-trioplan-100mm-f2-8/


----------



## sdsr (Jan 26, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> For truelly unique looks:
> Helios 40-2
> http://forum.mflenses.com/complete-list-of-helios-lenses-getting-closer-t26100.html
> Meyer-Optik Gorlitz Trioplan 100mm f2.8 (15 blades)
> https://camerajunky.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/meyer-optik-gorlitz-trioplan-100mm-f2-8/



Thanks for the interesting links! Next to the Helios - new variants can still be bought, apparently, even via amazon - my Jupiter 9 seems tiny (I'm fond of it for other reasons too, including its 15 blade aperture, which remains more-or-less round at you stop it down; presumably the Tair 11a, with its 20 aperture blades, is even better in that regard). 

It's rather amusing to read reviews of lenses like these done by current lens testers with the usual current biases. For instance, as you may have seen, in the "verdict" portion of its review of the Helios 40-2 Photozone starts out by saying that "technically the lens is no good," before going on to explain (some of) the appeal of the images you can make with it - an appeal which, presumably, is a function of how the lens performs technically.... 

There's also a lot to be said for the various Pentax/Takumar 85mms, though the images they make are less "interesting". These mf lenses are all far easier to use with EVFs, of course - I hope Canon obliges before too long.


----------



## SaabStory (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi there. I posted comments a while back, saying that I prefer the Sigma to either of Canon's 85mm choices. I've tried all three lenses, and I own both the Sigma and the Canon f/1.8.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=368084

To sum up, this is my impression of the Sigma vs. Canon's two 85mm choices:

1) The Sigma doesn't have the same gorgeous capability as the Canon f/1.2, but it is MUCH easier to use, and much more affordable.

2) The Sigma produces slightly nicer images (I think) than the Canon f/1.8.

For me, the Sigma was clearly the right choice.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Jan 26, 2015)

OP here. Thanks for all your input.

I have compared IQ on The Digital Picture's site and the Canon 85/1.2 seems to have a LOT more color fringing than the Sigma 85/1.4. Has anyone verified this in practical terms? And, in general, the Sigma just seems to have better IQ all around. I am also aware of some reported MFA needed, via Roger at LensRentals.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 26, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> Seriously considering this lens but would like to hear from the Forum Members about their experiences. Much appreciated.


I had it and enjoyed a lot. Just sold it to fund for another lens. Just that Sigma is rumoured to release soon a Sigma 85mm f1.4 Art.


----------



## sdsr (Jan 26, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> OP here. Thanks for all your input.
> 
> I have compared IQ on The Digital Picture's site and the Canon 85/1.2 seems to have a LOT more color fringing than the Sigma 85/1.4. Has anyone verified this in practical terms? And, in general, the Sigma just seems to have better IQ all around. I am also aware of some reported MFA needed, via Roger at LensRentals.



You can find quite a few blogs and sites comparing the two in various ways. E.g. you might find this useful, esp. re confirming your conclusion re purple fringing:

https://darwinwiggett.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/sigma-85mm-f1-4-vs-canon-85mm-f1-2l-ii/

As does this, which concentrates on purple fringing:

http://blog.stephenmasker.com/lens-comparison-canon-85mm-vs-sigma-85mm/

You'll also find others comparing bokeh etc.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 26, 2015)

sdsr said:


> JumboShrimp said:
> 
> 
> > OP here. Thanks for all your input.
> ...



I am very sorry that the moderators are blocking the links to my side. But I try it again...

I have the actual Sigma 1.4 85mm as well as the "Old" Canon Planar 1.4 85mm which I bought somewhere 1985 or .86. I used the opportunity to have the Zeiss Otus on my camera. It was mindlowing.. I do not think that I would have bought the Sigma if had made the photos @ photokina before... <link removed by mod>

My own experience with this lens on the other side was positive. I made a few tests when I had the lens new, and it was amazing. I summarized my experience in a blog entry here:<link removed by mod>. When I started a blog entry here @ canonrumers I added some pictures taken in Africa as well: The colors and contrast are really convincing, As attached in the images..

Not knowing the ZEISS Otus I would say: there is no failure to take the Sigma. Having the SIGMA ART Lenses on my Camera as well: The feeling of the actual lens is pretty "ART"-like... 

But knowing the Zeiss Otus: mmmh... They price tag is terrible...but...



*"THANK YOU" TO THE MODERATOR TO REMOVE THE LINKS*
*"THANK YOU" TO THE MODERATORS TO CHANGE MY WEBSITE NAME TO "SELFPROMOTION"*

If you want to see the link replace self promotion to delight photo in one word... than you will get access...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 27, 2015)

Quote from: JumboShrimp on December 03, 2014, 07:18:37 PM

[Seriously considering this lens but would like to hear from the Forum Members about their experiences. Much appreciated.]

I have one and the build is excellent, the AF is fast and it is very sharp. There is some coma at the edges that is apparent in astrophotography, but this is really a portrait lens. I have used mine four times since I got it (I am just not into portraiture), so I will probably sell it.


----------

